# 600 lbs. woman survives getting thrown through sunroof



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Town N Country, Florida – A woman is in stable condition after being ejected through the sunroof of her SUV during an accident.

Thirty-seven-year-old Ruth Matthews told paramedics that another vehicle cut her off in traffic, and she took evasive action to avoid a crash. Her Isuzu Amigo rolled over and she was thrown through the sunroof and onto the roadway. Investigators say she was not wearing her seatbelt.

Paramedics initially tried to fly Matthews to Tampa General Hospital, but her weight, estimated at 600 pounds, made it impossible. Emergency crews were able to transport her to St. Joseph’s Hospital, where she is listed in stable condition.

Authorities are continuing their investigation.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

How does a 600 lb person fit through a sunroof?


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

badogg88 said:


> How does a 600 lb person fit through a sunroof?


More importantly how does a 600 pound person fit in an Amigo.

How come no one fells bad for the medics that had to pick her up? My back hurts thinking about it.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

Nachtwächter said:


> How come no one fells bad for the medics that had to pick her up? My back hurts thinking about it.


How does one go about lifting a 600 lb woman? Do you try to slide something under her and lift that? If so how do you get that something under her? Use a pry-bar or what? Seriously - does anyone have an answer for this?







Ready? On three!! One.... Two....


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

How does one GET to be 600 lbs? When you're, let's say, 300 lbs, don't you think you'd say "HMMM This may be a problem"?


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao that pic


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Cindy...I object...I dated that gal!!!:BNANA: 

Seriously, though...you'd be surprised what a 300+ pounder could squeeze through...had a gal over in Belchertown ejected through the drivers door window of a Hyundai...slid across the deck on her chest for a serious breast reduction! She "lived", albeit with a 2 cup size reduction (ouch) and several "debriding" treatments.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Lay a trail of twinkies,yodels and crispy cremes from the roof to the side of the road, presto, instant extraction...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

How does someone even get to be 600lbs?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

How does a 600 lb. person get _thrown_ anywhere??


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

More fat chicks!


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Maybe they meant "600 pound woman made a sunroof in her car" rather than "was thrown through the sunroof of her car"


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

badogg88 said:


> Maybe they meant "600 pound woman made a sunroof in her car" rather than "was thrown through the sunroof of her car"


:L:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I got a dashcam video of it if anyone cares to see it...it is brutal!

600 lb dash cam


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh man... Shame on me, I shoulda known better... :uc:


----------



## BostonSoxWorldChamps (Mar 31, 2006)

OMG discusting :uc:


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

wow that was nasty


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

jasonbr said:


> How does one go about lifting a 600 lb woman? Do you try to slide something under her and lift that? If so how do you get that something under her? Use a pry-bar or what? Seriously - does anyone have an answer for this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's called a backhoe to lift the big hoe


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I just realized something. With the amount of vacuum pressure on that seat, it'll never come off.


----------

